# When you make a sublimation misprint what dya do?!



## vadan (Mar 9, 2010)

I sub'd a pencil case today print quality was brilliant, great vibrant colours. So I mirrored my design but forgot to group the text layer with the image and pressed... Design is perfect obviously text is back to front LOL I'm sure even the experienced have done this on occasion right? So noobs allowed but can you correct this by overprinting or have I wasted a consumable? 

Raj


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2009)

I would be curious if anyone comes up with a way to correct, but I'm pretty sure that pencil case is now trash.


----------



## vadan (Mar 9, 2010)

I tried to overprint today but obviously it don't print white so it's not worked.

What if I over print in black? But then it's a lot of waste of ink and i'm doubtful the original image would even show up on black esppecially if it's already printed.

Hmmmm.

Any1 have suggestions? I'm sure this is a common problem everyone can learn from.

Raj


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

vadan said:


> I sub'd a pencil case today print quality was brilliant, great vibrant colours. So I mirrored my design but forgot to group the text layer with the image and pressed... Design is perfect obviously text is back to front LOL I'm sure even the experienced have done this on occasion right? So noobs allowed but can you correct this by overprinting or have I wasted a consumable?
> 
> Raj


Not just noobs! I pressed a mouse pad the other day and marveled at just how great it looked.......sorry to say I didn't mirror the image before printing! LOL.

It's junk, use it for your own or destroy it, I'd never want a bad/messed up print to be given away, might give a bad impression of your workmanship.

JMHO


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I pressed a chest logo without mirror...and also had some streaks....so I printed one correctly on the right chest and under the mistake put "some competitors might do this' and under the correct one, I put 'our work'

good for a chuckle with customers


----------



## vadan (Mar 9, 2010)

I think we've pretty much confirmed it's wasted, ah well, will take out contents n give to my niece lol

charles, that's quite a good idea. Could work well asa lil ice breaker with a new client! lol


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

charles95405 said:


> I pressed a chest logo without mirror...and also had some streaks....so I printed one correctly on the right chest and under the mistake put "some competitors might do this' and under the correct one, I put 'our work'
> 
> good for a chuckle with customers



Brilliant!


----------



## Teeser (May 14, 2008)

I printed a new design on a mousepad one week and mailed it out. The next week I went to print another and realized the image had never been mirrored. I contacted the first customer who never even noticed the text was reversed. I offered to replace it but he liked his one of kind item. It's one of those lessons that make you more careful the next time.


----------



## wellsinoz (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi Gang , 
Only new to the forum But i have just done that with a couple of cups luckly i do break a lot of my own so they will go into the cupboard 
Check twice and print once !!


----------



## saulnier31 (Jun 30, 2008)

Sometimes you end up wasting more time and money trying to fix it. Even if its simple. Usually we either sell it at a big discount or throw it away. Then make a new one.


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

This is why people value experience... it is expensive to get!


----------



## Teamwear (Mar 12, 2007)

Yep-if I only $1 for everything I have misprinted-I might be able to retire!

I do agree-trash it.

We use the misprinted t-shirts for rags. Thankfully we do not have as many as we used to.

Odlly enough-we have to cut them up even if we are throwing them out. We have had people go through our trash.

Saw a man in Winn Dixie once with a shirt we had experimented with transfers on. Has 5 or 6 on it, top to bottom. Unique look-but we were embarassed and will never throw out a whole garment again.


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

Teamwear said:


> We use the misprinted t-shirts for rags. Thankfully we do not have as many as we used to.
> 
> Odlly enough-we have to cut them up even if we are throwing them out. We have had people go through our trash.
> 
> Saw a man in Winn Dixie once with a shirt we had experimented with transfers on. Has 5 or 6 on it, top to bottom. Unique look-but we were embarassed and will never throw out a whole garment again.


Agreed,,,,we thought about donating our miss-prints from our DTG to a charity but decided it's better to just cut them up for rags, although we do donate over-runs that are print-perfect and have seen them around town.


----------



## vadan (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm thankful to everyone that has replied so far. I've learnt a lot:

1. misprint is scrap
2. misprint can be used to break ice with new client, as sample.
3. do not throw em in bin as they are, changes are you degrade your brand long term
4. cut em up n use em for urself

I hope this helps noobs like me.

P.s. I reprinted today on a new blank, thankfully triple checked everything and it was perfect, will post up a pic of before and after! lol

Thanks guys!

Raj


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

I cut misprinted t-shirts up into swatches - mainly for myself to do test prints and colour proofs. Sometimes a customer wants to see how their design looks sublimated, so I send them a swatch with a scaled down print.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

I give all my misprinted t-shirts to charities and use them for tax write off.


----------



## catejohn (Jul 13, 2008)

You can always donate misprinted tees to the humane society to use for rags. They are always looking for things like that. Even if you have already cut them up they would love them.


----------



## Tiffne (Nov 15, 2020)

vadan said:


> I sub'd a pencil case today print quality was brilliant, great vibrant colours. So I mirrored my design but forgot to group the text layer with the image and pressed... Design is perfect obviously text is back to front LOL I'm sure even the experienced have done this on occasion right? So noobs allowed but can you correct this by overprinting or have I wasted a consumable?
> 
> Raj


How about printing that same word in a bunch of different and angles and upside down try to play it out..just an idea....


----------



## Tiffne (Nov 15, 2020)

Tiffne said:


> How about printing that same word in a bunch of different and angles and upside down try to play it out..just an idea....


Almost making it look intentional


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Old post but for anyone looking in, don't use your software to mirror your image, use your printer options to do it. This way, doesn't matter if you forget to group first or not.


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

splathead said:


> Old post but for anyone looking in, don't use your software to mirror your image, use your printer options to do it. This way, doesn't matter if you forget to group first or not.


When printing from Photoshop, selecting 'Emulsion side down' in the Print Options will do the trick. Saving your document with that setting checked will mean you don't have to set it each time you print.


----------

